

Example Redis binds to just 127.0.0.1 - jamiesonbecker
https://github.com/antirez/redis/commit/1024664247a0853569bcd8abe1127cd107a20fc8

======
jamiesonbecker
tl;dr: @antirez just modified the default redis.conf so that it does not bind
to the world. In a tradeoff between first-user experience and security,
secure-by-default is the way to go.

Just a heads up: when you are freshly installing/configuring Redis from
source, be sure to comment out "bind 127.0.0.1" if you wish to access Redis
from other servers. (Some distributions, such as Debian/Ubuntu, change the
default to bind to localhost only.)

Hopefully this change will minimize exposed Redis boxes with minimal impact.
(note, memcache is open to the world by default as well.)

~~~
itamarhaber
thank you Jamieson - a small but an important change in light of recent dramas
:)

